# Salmon Outing???



## Little Bow Huntin Gal (Sep 6, 2002)

I hope that all have fun. I wish i could go but I have to sing at the rodeo that weekend. Mark and I where gonna go up north that weekend but we are gonna go the next weekend.

April


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Sorry you can't make it, April. Have fun at the rodeo and up North the following weekend.  

Here's a list of stuff that is helpful for salmon fishing. 


- Waders (I've got an extra set and about 3 leaky extras, lol)

- Rain jacket (Have extra)

- Hat

- Polarized sunglasses Not only is it cool to see the fish but they are 
very helpful while wading.

- A rod and reel that can handle salmon (Have extra)

- Lures, flies, spawn, etc but I figure we'd just supply that.


We're going to head up on Friday night and stay through Sunday. :woohoo1:


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks TK, 

I'll request a pair of the NON leaking Waders please  

I'll also need a Rod.

Better check with Lindsey to see if we have everything else.

Friday thru Sunday sounds like a good plan.

Are we going to campground you've all gone to in the past or somewhere new?
Do you need me to call around? Where?

We're going to have a GREAT time :woohoo1:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Does the more the merrier mean kids too? I don't know if I can go without the BF and my son. It is the last "free weekend" before school starts. On the bright side we have Rods, reels and waders for BF and I, just not my skin and bones 13 year old!!!!

I REALLY want to do this!


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

1wildchild said:


> Does the more the merrier mean kids too? I don't know if I can go without the BF and my son.


You bet!!!  We will have our four boys up there also!

Gail, a campground has not been choosen and any ideas or suggestions would be welcomed! We're bringing our fifth wheel. A place near Baldwin would be a great location since there are many fishing possibilities fairly close.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Who is going to protect you ladies from all the snakes??????

Marc


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Me and my big ole boot!!!!! :lol:


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

kingfisher2 said:


> Who is going to protect you ladies from all the snakes??????
> 
> Marc


 :evil: :fish2: 

I forgot to add something very important to the list, a fishing license with an all species for trout and salmon. If you already have a license for the year, all you need to buy is the all species license.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

kingfisher2 said:


> Who is going to protect you ladies from all the snakes??????
> 
> Marc


What a coincidence. Marc, the biggest "Snake" of them all just posted.
 :lol:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Not anymore...

As per our conversation a week ago, we might as well get our suits pressed. :tdo12: :lol: 

This one's "fine"


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Yea Ralf, better get the suit pressed....for Ballast Boys Funeral......

I'll give you a SNAKE big guy..hope you all have a great outing!

Marc


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Are we going to a part of the river that is Keep? or Catch and Release?

I've been talking to some people that say, once the salmon is in the river, it's NOT good eating. What are your opinions?

Also: IS this river Fly fishing only or can we bring a reel?

I don't know about any campgrounds in that area. But I can call.

Cheers,
Gail


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Personally, I don't care to eat salmon that are in the rivers. If you are going to keep one, a silver or "fresh" one is your best bet, if you so desire.

As far as flies only/catch and release, there is a section of the pm that we may fish (everything is kinda iffy as to where we will fish until we get to scope out the situation, see where the fish are, etc.). However, if we fish the flies only, you do not have to fish with a fly rod and reel. You may use a spinning reel but must use a fly. I hope this helps.

How about we go with Whispering Oaks campground? I did some checking and they are under new ownership and have made many improvements to their campground. Talked to them on the phone and they have spots available. Sound good?


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Whispering Oaks sounds GOOD to me.

DO you think we need to make reservations?
how about if we are tent camping?

Thanks for the infor about the tastes of fish and the reels.

I'm getting excited.
:yikes:


----------



## fishcatcher (Aug 22, 2004)

If you have room for another couple, we would like to join in on the fun. 

fishcatcher


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Fishcatcher, please join in!!!  

Here's a link to Whispering Oaks.

http://www.michigancampground.com/

I called and made reservations for a site and they have more vacancies. Our reservations are for Fri and Sat night. John and the kids will set up camp Fri night and I will be coming up late Fri night/early :yikes: sat morning(going to a concert Fri night.)

It's kinda early still but there is word of fish in the rivers (do a rain dance). This time of the year, the fish numbers are lower but so is the people traffic. Who knows, maybe there will be a big push of fish and it will be perfect.  It would be nice to get into some trout, also.

I'll bring some firewood for campfires.

Who's going for sure and on what days?


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Looks like i am out on this trip. Darn, I really thought this would be fun! have a great time.

Tangleknot~ I have seen signs/billboards that say not to transport any firewood due to emerald ash borer, is that still the case?


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Hmmm................I'm not sure. I was going to bring apple wood but I guess if it is an across the board rule of NO firewood, that it wouldn't matter what kind of wood it was. Anyone know?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

TK, just to help out, there's no wood allowed to be brought north. Most of the campground owners have been notified to turn you around if you show up with wood from the south. You are allowed to gather any wood already on the floor of the National Forest so there is plenty of wood up there. Find any area that has been cut over and you will have wood for weeks.

I wish I had the weekend off. I would have been happy to outfit any of the ladies or lend an extra boat but work is only going to pick up for me and it doesn't look like I'm going to get any fall fishing in. Have fun and I know the weather will be good since I'll be home.:lol:


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks for the info, Pat. Looks like I'll be saving the apple wood for the woodburner this winter.  Hope you can sneak in some fall fishing in somewhere.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

A co-worker of mine just returned from a camping trip north of Gaylord. The DNR went to each campsite 3 times throughout the week looking at the campers wood.....Just a FYI

Marc


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I also saw the DNR fire control guy checking campsites for Ash this weekend.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Wow, I would like to post this in the camping forum if anyone has a link to the details.


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Gail's in for sure (I better after I bugged you so much to have this)
Lindsey should know by Thursday if he has to work Saturday or not.
I was hoping for Friday after work til Sunday. 
Tent camping

I've called Christine, Jackie and Vivian (no answers yet)

I think I asked the wrong question before.

Lindsey wants to know if where we ar going do you have to Fly fish only. Or can you use a regular fishing pole and lures (I hope this is the correct question).

I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## 58archer (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi All! Gail, I got your message...(I'll write or call or email, let you know I'm alive.) I can't make the fishing trip this time. Sounds like it will be lots of fun too...I haven't been camping all summer long and I'm jonesin' for it real bad. Got too much going on here at home - place looks like a nuclear testing site. Well, maybe not that good. So I'm stuck here until I get things done. Plus school starts for my son next week. Argh! You all have fun and catch lots of fish!!!!!!! -Christine


----------



## fishcatcher (Aug 22, 2004)

Hello Tangleknot,

Thank you for the campsite info. 
We will not be able to attend the Salmon fishing trip this weekend....bummer. 

Fishcatcher


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Sorry all - due to EVERYBODY being busy this weekend. Sarah and I decided to cancel the Salmon Fishing trip for this weekend. :smile-mad 

Maybe we or someone else will set another one up for a weekend in September or beyond.

So I already made plans to go Kayaking :evil: 

Girls just gotta have FUN :woohoo1: 

Gail


----------

